# My sleepy little boy



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

So Apollo's been with us for a couple weeks now. He is beginning to get comfortable sleeping on me. He still wants to be completely covered up, and pops when I peek at him, but at least now I kinda get some cuddle time. I managed to peek in at him without him getting mad, and here's the result...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh! The little angel!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweet little baby.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Precious


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

awww...my boy likes to squeeze sideways between my arm and chest and sleep, and my girl curles up under my chest.


----------



## leila (Sep 28, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Precious


Oh, wow! I had to double take I thought he looked like a chihuahua
nice, nice pic :ugeek:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He looks so comfy  probably dreaming of mealies :lol: .


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

LarryT said:


> probably dreaming of mealies :lol: .


He loves him some mealies! He will try to pull the tweezers out of my hand before I've even put a mealie on there! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------

